# Greetings from Connecticut



## practice-more (Nov 10, 2005)

Welcome to AT, and happy hunting to you also.

Mitch


----------



## jjgsp (Sep 6, 2002)

welcome


----------



## capecodder (Feb 2, 2007)

welcome were in Ct. are you from ?Todd


----------



## Mil6161 (Nov 13, 2003)

*Welcome!*

Welcome fellow N.Englander:beer: .


----------



## Carnivore1 (Feb 4, 2007)

Durham Ct - Small town Known for its annual fair in the fall.


----------



## hitman846 (Jan 25, 2003)

Welcome to the site, we think you will like what you find here!


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:yo: :wave3: Hello and :welcomesign: to Archery Talk Carnivore1. Have fun here.


----------



## VLODPG (Dec 5, 2006)

Welcome from the southern part of the state (Bridgeport)! You are up near Blue Trail!


----------



## Carnivore1 (Feb 4, 2007)

VLODPG said:


> Welcome from the southern part of the state (Bridgeport)! You are up near Blue Trail!



You are Correct - I can hear the gunshots from my house. I worked there while I was in High School & College. I now work in Trumbull so I commute to your neck of the woods.


----------



## Stringmaker (Nov 10, 2002)

Greetings to you! I'm up in Vernon in the northern part of the state. Relatively new to the area I need to meet some people to shoot with!

-Brian


----------



## jva54 (Dec 14, 2005)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## meanv2 (Jan 28, 2004)

Welcome to AT!!

Enjoy all the friends and info available on here


----------



## Biketrax (Nov 3, 2005)

*Hey U-Conn Guys!!*

Hey Any body been to this site? 
**ctfisherman.com ?anybody?**
http://www.ctfisherman.com/
Comes up blank 4 ME?:angry: 


My original link?
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=447201


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: to ArcheryTalk


----------



## big scores (Jan 31, 2005)

welcome to AT.


----------

